# Annual Lake Fenton Outing Round 4.5!



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

ibthetrout said:


> The LOATS Lake Chemung Tourny is Jan 30th as well. Not sure that would affect it. That one is $40 to enter and those guys really fish in that tourny.
> 
> Keep in mind Shanes Lake Fenton tourny is only like five bucks.....and you can even win with one little ole 6" inch bluegill!
> 
> (Honestly Shane....I really am trying to help promote this for you!)


January 31st to be exact, same day as wamplers


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Ill be hitting the ice a lot with my quad this year.. ill be sure to check the whole route.. Its pretty simple. I just rather have the outing in my area.. I did lots of diving over the summer so i know the area pretty well. 

My dad has caught a big walleye in this general regeion to.. 26.5". Though Lake Fenton isnt known for its Walleye, so dont get too excited.. Crappie, pike and bluegill frequent the area as well.. There is a point, sand bar.. Tons of different areas to fish in this smaller section of the lake. 

Shane


----------



## fractureman (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm in!! With plenty of beans to boot!!!


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I think it would be more correct to say "bean bombs"! I still get a smile everytime I think about that!

Shane, can you tell us where abouts you are talk about holding this? Would that be the east end of the lake? Around the point and through that narrow?

Another idea is you might want to put a post in the outings forum linking to this post. You might get a few more people interested.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Count me in this year. Last year had issues with work. But this year I have weekends off. SO, I'm in and I'm pretty sure MyDogIsScout and Fred will be up for it. I'll see Matt tomorrow as we head to fish Oakland County.

Dep,,,the problem with the response is that you need this posted in the other branches of the ice fishing forum. Put it in Saginaw Bay and tribs and the St Clare branch. That will regionalism things and get those in this area who like to size the bigger water.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Ill spread the word and ill post a map of the area. Its the south end of the lake along South Long Lake rd.

Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Gotcha Shane! That is where I was thinking. I just got my directions mixed up. That is a bit of a haul from the boat ramp, but if I have transportation it should be no big deal.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I'll come depending on the date.
I'm the best at not catching fish of all my friends


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

OK, but we have a rule....mods buy the beer! :cwm27:


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

ibthetrout said:


> OK, but we have a rule....mods buy the beer! :cwm27:


 You better add brats to that or you will go hungry on that lake!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

ibthetrout said:


> OK, but we have a rule....mods buy the beer! :cwm27:



That will work, but Kelly, no worries here, no booze for me.:lol: Trout, bring me that shanty sled you were gonna throw out...lol


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Suck up! Meet me at the boat launch and we'll haul your gak out for you.

Looking forward to meeting some of you guys I have been talking to lately as well as some of the past gluttens for punishment!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

ibthetrout said:


> Suck up! Meet me at the boat launch and we'll haul your gak out for you.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting some of you guys I have been talking to lately as well as some of the past gluttens for punishment!



LOL, that wasn't sucking up, havn't touched the stuff in over three years.... my transportation restrictions are a result of my consumption from St. Pattys of 2006, waking up on a concrete bench in an 8x8 room really sucks, but on Sundays we got pop tarts for breakfast!!:yikes:


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

deputy865 said:


> Ill spread the word and ill post a map of the area. Its the south end of the lake along South Long Lake rd.
> 
> Shane


 
Shane, c'mon, your giving up one of my favorite spots to fish that does not get a lot of pressure. Seriously, I have always caught lots of small pike, an occasional "eye" and at certain times of year, some good panfishing. However, you have to be careful near that point and sandbar. Lots of current and ice can be iffy at times. I might be in, have to check my calendar.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

walleyerick said:


> Shane, c'mon, your giving up one of my favorite spots to fish that does not get a lot of pressure. Seriously, I have always caught lots of small pike, an occasional "eye" and at certain times of year, some good panfishing. However, you have to be careful near that point and sandbar. Lots of current and ice can be iffy at times. I might be in, have to check my calendar.



Now ya see Rick, if you didn't say that and the contest goes the usual way, noone would have the idea of ever going back....:lol:


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yes it is a fair distance from the boat launch to the spot where i want to have us fish. For those WITH transportation accross the ice, it would be best for you to park at the launch and make the drive.. As long as we do that, there will be plenty of parking for the walkers close by. Not to mention i can shuttle people if need be!

Here is a map.. Red dot is the launch, Big green circle is the area i would like all of us to fish.. Black lines would be the route you would have to travel...










Shane


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Just to be clear, I'm sure everyone can fish the spot of their choice, as long as they return to the check in location on time. Although it's more social the closer we are together, some guys are loners.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

averageguy said:


> Just to be clear, I'm sure everyone can fish the spot of their choice, as long as they return to the check in location on time. Although it's more social the closer we are together, some guys are loners.


Very true.. Spread out, its your time. I just figured we would like to have our own area to fish. But that will be the meeting spot.

Shane


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I did a quick tally of those who said they will or might be there and here is who we have so far:

Deputy865
Lordofallthatswims
ibthetrout
Lindenhardliner
Outdoorjunkie
Krud rellik
Justyn
Averageguy
FishinJoe
Fractureman
TrekJeff
Kelly Johnson

There were a couple who responded, but didn't say anything about coming. So if I have missed anyone let me know and I'll update the list.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Fishing good this year .... the Pike are bigger it seems and we pulled a solid 7 lb walleye on Tues nite....The lake has some fantastic bluegills and crappie if ya know where to look! If I am free ill fish with you guys that day.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

ibthetrout said:


> Somebody catch a 6" hawg for me! I'll be at Independence Lake catching dinks with the kids!


Atleast u'll be catching fish! 

So what's the guest list lookin like Shane?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Not 100% sure.. At least 10 of us..Not a whole lot, but more could show..

Shane


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

It won't be an outing without ibethetrout.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

